# Recommendation for ~ $1k



## seldon9812 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello all!

My first handgun was a Ruger MK III, and I did not realize that a mallet is involved with taking it apart. Needless to say, I'm looking for a gun that is no fuss with stripping and cleaning, reliable, and of high quality. I want a gun that I can pass on to my kids, if you know what I mean.

I'm open to any suggestions, semi or revolver, any caliber. ~1k budget. I do not carry concealed so size is not a big deal to me. I'm mainly looking for very high quality that will last forever.

Thank you!


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

That ruger will last you about forever, but..... For some reason reading what you wrote, a Ruger Vaquero was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Spend $500 to $600 on the gun and the rest on ammo so you can learn to shoot it. There are many pistols in that price range that will last two lifetimes with proper care.

tumbleweed


----------



## seldon9812 (Oct 23, 2009)

Rupert said:


> That ruger will last you about forever, but..... For some reason reading what you wrote, a Ruger Vaquero was the first thing that popped into my head.


Yeah I already sold that MKIII. I did not like the method of taking it apart. The one you recommended looks pretty good. I don't know about single action though.


----------



## seldon9812 (Oct 23, 2009)

TOF said:


> Spend $500 to $600 on the gun and the rest on ammo so you can learn to shoot it. There are many pistols in that price range that will last two lifetimes with proper care.
> 
> tumbleweed


 I chose $1000 because I was eying those S&W Revolvers that go for a little less than that. I am not sure if that is like the "best I could get" for my price range.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

seldon9812 said:


> I'm looking for a gun that is no fuss with stripping and cleaning, reliable, and of high quality. I want a gun that I can pass on to my kids, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions, semi or revolver, any caliber. ~1k budget. I do not carry concealed so size is not a big deal to me. I'm mainly looking for very high quality that will last forever.


The firearm that is the easiest to strip - not only field-stripping but also in complete disassembly - is the Glock. Only one tool is needed to completely strip, and that is a punch to drift pins. The Glock also fulfills all of your other requirements in that it is high quality, is as reliable as anything else you can get, and will last several lifetimes. A few minutes with a manual and a punch, and you can learn how to change just about everything in a Glock.

If however you don't want a polymer handgun, then you should look at a Sig or a nice 1911 such as a Kimber or Colt or Springfield. A Sig will be much easier to field-strip, but the 1911 is overall a simple design that is not hard to learn how to manage. Just be careful of flying recoil springs. Another interesting all-metal design is the H&K P7, either the PSP or M8 versions. These are very easy to strip, are built like small tanks, and are considered by many to be the most reliable semi-auto ever made. Also look at the Browning Hi-Power, which is considered a classic by many.

Revolvers will fulfill most of your requirements, but are the hardest to disassemble. S&W and Ruger make nice ones in many different barrel sizes and calibers. If you don't mind a used revolver, then look at used Colts such as the Python or Trooper or Diamondback or Cobra or Anaconda.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

I just bought a Beretta Px4 and the slide comes off so easy! Today will be my first rounds through it so I will post up later.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My opinion leans towards your basic everyday, reliable, built like a tank SigSauer P229 in 9mm. It comes in a plain design or you can go fancy with shiny milled slides, sights and wood grips. You might browse the major manufacturers _custom shop_ websites. The cost is more than you have handy to spend, but you can work backwards to other models.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Everything mentioned so far covers what you are asking for.....
but you said something something about passing it on to your kids. That tells me you want something with "eye appeal" or "class." If that is the case, I would look at stainless steel 1911's (Kimber, Springfield). or a nice revolver like the Ruger Vaquero mentioned or a Colt Python


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well for a grand you have a lot to chose from.
As for the SW revolvers, they are good, but most of what you are paying for is the name not the gun. Smith is bad for over pricing their guns. The Ruger GP100 is a fine wheel gun for about 600 and it won't let you down.

As for pistols. Where to start. 
I have my favourites as everyone does. Polymer and metal frames will last forever so long as the gun does not land in a bon fire or BBQ pit.
Glock has lots of after market stuff that you can customize the pistol to your liking and then when you pass it on the recipient will be able to do the same. The XD has some stuff you can do but the offerings on side items is not near as large as Glock. Beyond that there is the 1911 which has loads of after market stuff. And I think, think that is that since the Beretta M9 was adopted buy the military the sales of the Beretta 92F has picked up and the options for it have grown.

The easiest pistol I know to field strip is the Bersa HC 9mm Pro. Drop the mag, flip the switch on the left side of the gun and the slide comes off the front of the gun.
Goes back together the same way in reverse...Also the Astra A100 goes the same way, and since it is a clone of I think the Sig 220 it probably is the same. I'm sure there are others that are that easy but the Bersa and the Astra are the two easiest that I know.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like my Kimber 1911 and my S&W 4506.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

You only need a mallet the first 2 times.

Get a neoprene pad and put it on the edge of your bench.

flip the latch, bump the back of the receiver and the barrel pops off.

Assemble in reverse order. the neoprene and recessed crown protects the bore.

Been doing my MKII like that for 6 years now and she still puts 10 shots in to 2" at 100 yards with a weaver 1.5-4 handgun scope on it.


----------

